# Bobbing not taking up yarn



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Look at this pic and tell me why the bobbin wont pick up.
it spins freely from the flyer.

This thing is going back because it is busted but thought I'd play with it anyway.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

What's busted about the wheel? It looks pretty good to me ...

Pic is a wee bit blurry, but that looks like a double drive setup, but you've got the drive band on as though it were Irish or Scotch tension.

For a double drive, you need to take one really REALLY long piece of string: starting at the top, I usually wind one end around a flyer hook to hold it still then down, around the wheel, back up, over the bobbin whorl, back down and around the wheel, up and over the flyer whorl, then tie off to the stray end you had on the hook.

The difference in size between the bobbin whorl and the flyer whorl is what gives you take up: the single drive band spins them at different speeds, and voila, takeup happens.

Cute wheel - got an 'overall' picture? What kind is it? I love it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The only thing I can see is that the drive wheel is on the Whorl but it doesn't look like there is any tension on bobbin. Maybe I can't see the tensioner. But there needs to be either a double drive band where one of the bands goes over the bobbin and one goes over the whorl. Or you need to have some sort of tension on the bobbin like scotch tension.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link with some pictures of how it should be http://osbornfiber.com/2011/05/25/double-and-single-drive/


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I was told single drive scotch tension. Made by the Blue Bonnet company.

The hub of the wheel is busted. Its a lot wider than this.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is the scotch tension band in place?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't see your sctoch tension set up, a spring, a cord that goes arrond and attaches to the mother of all.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

That is the mother of all on top with the 3 knob looking things. There are 2 silver hooks and I think this is what was setup for the scotch tension.

I have been trying to get this to work with a band on it but no luck so far. Will post some more pics in a few seconds.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, the 2 hooks would be where the scotch tension would be. If that is not there, then you will have to use the wheel as double drive. Get a pice of cord and wrap it arround the drive wheel ,over the whorl, back down over the drive wheel, and up over the bobbin grove. Tie. The cord will be going over the drive wheel twice.Then you will have to adjust the tension of pick up and twist with moveing the Mother of all away or closer to the drive wheel.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That second picture, where the wheel is on the table. That drive wheel is cocked pretty bad, that is going to be hard to spin like that. It looks like it should have some kind of spacers on the rod in the center, between the wheel and uprights.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

7thswan I think she said the hub was cracked or broken and the wheel wasn't right.

The tension band (fish line works) with a spring attached would go through those hooks and over the bobbin but I don't see a knob for it. Have you gone to the website for this wheel to see if there are any good pictures?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Bummer, sorry sbanks.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Bummer, yeah, a cracked hub is awful to fix. Possible, but a job for an expert.

I did kind of wonder if those hooks were for a spring tension - guess that's what they are!


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I filed a claim with UPS as the box was smushed when I got it and I sent an email to the seller explaining.

guess for now I will continue on and build one out of pvc and a bicycle wheel.

Thanks for all the help. YOu guys are great! 

I just wanted to mess with it while all parties involved figured out what they are gonna do because I want my money back.

It is a blue bonnet wheel and they don't make these anymore however they do have one for $200 that I am looking at if I can get my money back. It is their "bumblebee" I believe.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

no one around that spins and I am in contact with Jerry. No manual. and he hasn't gotten back in contact with me today about the injuries. Was trying to see if he could fix and how much.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

big big sigh back to the drop spindle


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

what a disappointment. i feel very sorry for you.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Have you got a picture of the damage to the wheel & hub? Maybe there's a way to repair it...

And I'd go with double drive rather than scotch tension if you want to just experiment - it'll be easier to rig DD (in this case) I think than try to get the tensioning working just so. The whole MOA moves up and down, right, to adjust tension?


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

here is the broke hub










Yes the MOA moves up and down. I have tried several types of strings for scotch tension and it just totally stops the bobbin from turning.

If I don't hear from the seller I am going to try to glue and clamp this thing together and then add spacers on the side of the hub.

I think DD instead of scotch tension may work better on this wheel.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting hub: looks like it was made in two pieces and then sandwiched together around spokes and axle. If that is the case, glue ought to fix it.

And WIHH is right on the brake band - it is just a touch not really pressure. Do try DD though - a lot of people are intimidated by it but once the band is on, it is actually really easy to adjust and work with. I ply on a scotch tension wheel but spin DD all the time now.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Ups is going to pickup tomorrow.

Yes that is what it looks like Frazzle although I don't believe it supposed to separate like this and it has old glue all over it like the previous owners have fixed it several times.

The way the box was smashed I wonder if the shaft the wheel is on got bent also.

Gotta go repackage it. When I get my money back I may buy me a either a Bumblebee or a Babe. Can't afford the "real" wheels.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I concur about the brake band. My two wheels (both different makes) that have scotch tension use barely any tension. Usually when I start spinning with a wheel I'm not familiar with, I will back all the tension off, no tension what so ever. Then by centimetres or smaller increments I will begin applying tension while I'm spinning until I get it just right.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, a Babe IS a real wheel! My first wheel and I still love her, even with a house full now of antiques. She is still my plying wheel of choice and if I could only keep two whhels, it'd be my CPW and my Babe. Seriously. They are awesome.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Which Babe do you have? I was looking at the production model.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Send all t he deals my way then because I can't find any.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Babe single treadle production wheel - and yes, Ravelry is the place to find deals on wheels!


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I aint found one I can afford yet. sigh


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

be patient and don't stop looking. it will come


----------

